# Not quite a piranha...



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Its some kind of Pacu isn't it? Jeff (GG) suggested posting it here and try to get some sort of ID on it. Snapped the pic at the washington DC zoo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is the very rare Jerry Garcia Pacu.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Probably a Myleus species.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

what ever it is...it look very nice and rare. never see it before.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Never seen that before... def. nice and rare...







!


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah id say a pacu of some sort not shure wat though...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, i saw that too. i think itz some kind of pacu. they had labels of fish they had, but i didnt take a close look at all of them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im not sure what type but it is a pacu. You can tell by the mailbox shaped mouth.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that is one sexy little pacu..................love the colours of t


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

crazy pacu looks like it went paintballing


----------



## brandonppr (Oct 6, 2006)

here is another pacu with color but I don't know if it the same fish

http://www.natour.com.br/photogallery/gall...&codigo=86#


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> brandonppr Posted Today, 12:47 AM
> here is another pacu with color but I don't know if it the same fish
> 
> http://www.natour.com.br/photogallery/gall...&codigo=86#


I don't involve myself with idying fish from sources outside of PFURY. But appears to be the same fish.

This topic is now closed.


----------

